# Making your own dupe?



## Cactuslily (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm in love with a scent that I got as a bubble bar. It's from that big chain that sells "natural & organic" for an arm and a leg. It lists the ingredients. Can I try and replicate the fragrance? Is the first listed EO the one with highest concentration! I've never done this before, but I'm so in love with the fragrance. How would you go about testing? I checked fragrance finder, and didn't find anything. Surprisingly, I didn't find any dupes for this company, but I know they exist.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikes fragrances and more will try to match fragrances if you send him a sample of your scent. I've never used it but Ive heard other people have. I'm getting an order of fragrances from him today or tomorrow in the mail (regular, not matched dupes)

Eta: yes, the first EO listed is going to have the most (unless there are a few that are in equal amounts, it will go in descending order)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 16, 2015)

If all of the parts that make up the scent are listed, and if you have them to hand, you can try it.  Take something like a cotton ball or somesuch and add some drops on to it at the ratio that your nose is telling you.  Seal it in a bag and come back later to sniff it - if it's not right, adjust it a little.......or a lot.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 16, 2015)

What fragrance are you looking for.  Several companies have dues for that company.  Maybe we can help and save you some work/time.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 16, 2015)

The more I look at the ingredient list of oils, I think the other ingredients are adding to it, because I was really surprised to see that they were citruses. There is also gardenia extract, but when I looked that up, it states it's used for coloring, which surprised me. The product is called Pop In The Bath. It's a lush bubble bar. It does NOT to me, smell citrusy. Bergamot oil, lemon oil, orange flower absolute, mandarin oil, & limonene, are listed in order. thanks for all of your suggestions and help. You all are amazing!


----------



## abc (Apr 16, 2015)

It also lists fragrance before the EOs.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 16, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> The more I look at the ingredient list of oils, I think the other ingredients are adding to it, because I was really surprised to see that they were citruses. There is also gardenia extract, but when I looked that up, it states it's used for coloring, which surprised me. The product is called Pop In The Bath. It's a lush bubble bar. It does NOT to me, smell citrusy. Bergamot oil, lemon oil, orange flower absolute, mandarin oil, & limonene, are listed in order. thanks for all of your suggestions and help. You all are amazing!


 
After visiting their site and doing a little checking.  They claim they use the same scent in their Olive Branch shower Gel.  So, I did a bit more checking and Natures Garden has a Dupe of the Olive Branch called OMG Olive.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 16, 2015)

CL, you probably already did this, but did you check Fragrance Buddy?  I think he makes a bunch of Lush dupes.  I have never bought from him but have heard some good things.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 16, 2015)

I did look at the fragrance finder, but didn't see any lush dupes listed. However, it was 3:00am.
Shunt2011, I didn't know they used olive branch in this as well. TY! I'll check it out! I truly appreciate your investigative skills


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 16, 2015)

Definitely check out fragrancebuddy.com . . . all the Lush dupes I've tried so far are spot on.  They also have an Olive Branch dupe (http://www.fragrancebuddy.com/theolivebranchlushtypefragrance.aspx).


----------



## grumpy_owl (Apr 22, 2015)

It's more fun to create your own than find a dupe, if possible. I looked up the list of scent ingredients in my favorite perfume and I'm working on creating a soap that smells like it. It's been a tough road but it's fun and I imagine will be quite satisfying if I can pull this off.


----------



## gsc (Aug 16, 2015)

*Fragrance Buddy*

Do the fragrances from this company  hold up in CPOP soap?


----------

